# X99 & 128gb RAM - MOBOs and Full Builds



## Zoot_Rollo (May 3, 2018)

any recommendations for 128gb RAM Beasties?

X99 the only game in town for 128gb RAM?


----------



## CoffeeLover (May 3, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> any recommendations for 128gb RAM Beasties?
> 
> X99 the only game in town for 128gb RAM?



this one here is a beast 

https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X299-DESIGNARE-EX-rev-10#kf


----------



## dtcomposer (May 3, 2018)

I have been using 2 ASROCK X99 extreme 4's with 128 loaded in for a while now. They have been rock solid. Not sure what the prices are at this point but it seems to have been a good investment with all the 64-only options that came after.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (May 3, 2018)

Now this is a beast: https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/WS-C621E-SAGE/ (Workstation)

And there are these for the Extreme Chipsets:
https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/WS-X299-PRO/

https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/WS-X299-SAGE/

https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/TUF-X299-MARK-2/

https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/ROG-RAMPAGE-VI-EXTREME/

https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/PRIME-X299-DELUXE/

Just offering some more solutions, as someone who has owned Gigabyte Motherboards in the past. I was not 100% happy with the build quality and the reliability compared to ASUS


----------



## pmcrockett (May 3, 2018)

Oh my God, a 128GB RAM kit costs _$1500_ now?! I paid about $700 for mine back at the start of 2017. I'm using an ASRock X99 Extreme4/3.1 with this particular Corsair Vengeance kit. They're not listed as being specifically compatible with each other by either manufacturer (or they weren't at the time, at least; I haven't checked since then) but I haven't had any problems.


----------



## DAW PLUS (May 4, 2018)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Now this is a beast: https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/WS-C621E-SAGE/ (Workstation)


You really do not want to invest in that socket. The cheapest CPU with > 3GHz is a $1200 quadcore...

Regarding RAM pricing: the prices have been going up for a while now again, you bought yours at the best time.
Issue is the limited amount of plants and literally every new electronic device requiring the same non volatile components. Christmas time with mobile phones under the Christmas tree is the worst time to buy RAM, btw., although a few times the market never got out of that steep price slope.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (May 4, 2018)

hmmm.

i may just get a 64gb box for now then.

there are worse things on this rock-ball.


----------



## Piano Pete (May 4, 2018)

If you are going to be spending the cash for 128gb kit, purchase two slaves @64gb. Two unique cpus are better than a single one with 128gb worth of samples crashing through it. If you are not fully utilizing 128gb of sounds, you probably can save the cash to begin with. If you are utilizing that much, you'll see much better performance with two cpus versus one. There are plenty of posts regarding this.

Additionally, you could look at other xeon builds and architectures to see what's what regarding 128gb+, if you want to keep everything in a single computer. My initial suggestion would be my recommendation. Again, very few people need that much RAM, and with prudent setup, you can have a very modular setup in your DAW and VEP to add whatever you need without much effort.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (May 4, 2018)

Piano Pete said:


> If you are going to be spending the cash for 128gb kit, purchase two slaves @64gb. Two unique cpus are better than a single one with 128gb worth of samples crashing through it. If you are not fully utilizing 128gb of sounds, you probably can save the cash to begin with. If you are utilizing that much, you'll see much better performance with two cpus versus one. There are plenty of posts regarding this.
> 
> Additionally, you could look at other xeon builds and architectures to see what's what regarding 128gb+, if you want to keep everything in a single computer. My initial suggestion would be my recommendation. Again, very few people need that much RAM, and with prudent setup, you can have a very modular setup in your DAW and VEP to add whatever you need without much effort.




Yes - i like this.

VEP6 has already extended the use of my meager i7 - 16gb machine.

Thanks.


----------



## Ryan (May 6, 2018)

Supermicro!


----------



## chimuelo (May 9, 2018)

DAW PLUS said:


> You really do not want to invest in that socket. The cheapest CPU with > 3GHz is a $1200 quadcore...
> 
> Regarding RAM pricing: the prices have been going up for a while now again, you bought yours at the best time.
> Issue is the limited amount of plants and literally every new electronic device requiring the same non volatile components. Christmas time with mobile phones under the Christmas tree is the worst time to buy RAM, btw., although a few times the market never got out of that steep price slope.



Nice to see somebody who knows about lack of RAM Plants.
I stocked up DDR3/DDR4 back in early 2016 when I read current RAM Kings were tooling up for SSD demand.
DDR4 2666 @ 16GB sticks are 60% higher now.

32GB sticks are insanely priced.


----------

